# Toy Vs. Miniature



## LucyJane (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi, 

I am in the process of looking for a cockapoo puppy. 

I was wondering whether there is a big difference in size and temperament between Toy and Miniature cockapoos?

Do they both require the same amount of exercise?

Any feedback or even photos would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi there! Our Cockapoo Henry is half working cocker spaniel, half miniature poodle and he is 20 inches from collar to tail, and about 15 inches from floor to shoulder in height, and 10kg in weight. I don't think that toy poodles are usually crossed with working cocker spaniels, I think they are usually crossed with English or American cocker spaniels which are a bit smaller.



The thing about Cockapoos is that they are all so different, even between litter mates. So it is worth doing your research and looking at the mum and dad in each case – their size and character, if you can. Henry's mixture makes him very slim, lithe and athletic which is the working cocker side coming through, along with his loyalty, affection, and sweet, happy disposition. He loves to chase a ball, he's obsessed! And on long walks is happy to pop in and out of the woods etc but all within sight. He doesn't seem that keen on water at the moment, although he loves a splash about in the sea/puddles, he has yet to actually go properly swimming. We'll see whether he's interested in that when the weather warms up! The poodle side brings his lovely non-shedding coat, his intelligence and his sense of humour! He's fabulous and we adore him.



With regards to exercise, the working side of him means that he can handle a fair bit of exercise, but having said that he puts his all into chasing his ball, and when he's done (after about 25 minutes intense explosive running, chasing, catching and fetching), he makes it clear he's done by not giving the ball back – at that point he goes back on the lead and he leads me straight back home! So you definitely can tire them out. My partner used to have a full working cocker spaniel and he was on the go ALL the time. So perhaps the poodle side brings that energy level down a little, or at least that's what we think with Henry. On walks, he can easily run/walk for about an hour or more, but is then ready for a shower and a sleep!



And finally with regards to temperament, I don't know much about the character of English/American/Show cocker spaniels, but I have known a few working cockers and for us, that kind are just so unbelievably loyal and loving which comes through in spades in Henry. 



Good luck with your search, hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Clemmy is a toy crossed with an English show. She's 2 years old and approx 14 inches to her shoulder.

She is always up for a walk or a game, and I've yet to tire her out (although she's not into chasing balls like Henry, she will chase every bird she sees, even if it's at the other end of a huge field! )

She is also happy to chill out all day next to me on the sofa. She's very gentle and loves everyone, especially my two teenage children - she adores them! A huge character and very funny. She does really cute little "groans of joy" when you cuddle her - she constantly has me and the children in stiches laughing.

She's very attached to me which was a surprise when I first got her - she's always right beside me - I tried to enforce a "not in my bedroom at night" policy, but had to give up on that one - she's not particularly stubborn about anything other than she has to be near me when we're at home. (I think this is a very common cockapoo trait - I do laugh at the number of pics on this forum of cockapoos on their owner's beds!)

Very sweet, cute, loving, hilarious, and great fun - an absolute joy! (Just be prepared to have a constant little fluffy "shadow" sticking by your side most of the time!) 

I've forgotten how to post a pic - but will do when I figure it out.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My Amiee Jane is a toy/ American cocker cross. She is ten inches to the shoulder. She is six years old right now, so she is slowing down a bit, but she still needs two good walks a day.


----------

